# Best stabilizer for 3D



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

well anyone


----------



## smbowhunter (Nov 28, 2003)

Just the way it goes sometime. I am looking and reading some off those interesting posts.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

The stabilizer you select to be best for you will depend a lot on the type of bow you have. I, for example, shoot an Apex, which in itself is heavy. I tried mounting several different stabs, and found the Extreme A.C.A.D. 29" worked best for me as far as overall weight and balance is concerned. I chose it, because it is relatively light being the carbon rod type. I have tried both the 24" and the 32", but the 29" felt the best.

If you go to any of the ASA Proam shoots there are several different booths of manufacturers there to try the different ones, and see which one works best for you---if not, go to several different dealers in your area, and see what is all available, and which one is best, because what is best for me might not be the best for you.


----------



## 3Dmachine (Apr 4, 2006)

*I Would!!*



pseshooter300 said:


> well anyone


I would go to a doinker if i were you!! Your guranteed to be satisfied with it! Thats what im shooting right now a 24 inch doinker for me target bow!! Its great!!


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

*stabilizer...*

I am currently using EXTREME ARCHERY's A.C.A.D. 29" stabilizer. As far as the "BEST" that would be a matter of opinion...What are you looking for, vibration dampening, increased balance, etc? The primarily use mine to hold my bow up with my pro-pod! :laugh:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

im looking for balance and something to not add very much more weight to the end of the bow im thinking of maybe going to try a v bar. I was looking at doinkers and cartel what would be a good one in those brands im not really familiar with cartel.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

For balance and not much weight give the Doinker QuadraFlex a try. You'll know when you find the best one.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

cartel makes a very nice stabilizer at a very good price...........


I just put a doinker on mine, works as good as any I have ever owned.....


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

im still looking and cant decide yet.


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Check with Big Dawg here on AT (Look in the Manufacturer's section). He has some new stabilizers out that look interesting and don't cost a bundle of $$$. I am gonna give one a try as soon as I settle up with Uncle Sam for the year.


----------



## Randy B (May 26, 2003)

Try checking out AEP I'm using the 24"AEP and 8" side stab, and like them very much


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

a few great stabilizers mentioned, but I would check with Big Dawg before buying anything. These guys have contributed alot to our sport and I am sure you wouldnt be dissappointed


----------

